# Weather in Manzanillo, Melaque



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

We were in Manzanillo in late October 2009, , nothing but sunshine durring the day with temps around 90, but very humid and almost nightly thunder, lightning and rain storms, Was this weather pattern normal for the time of year? and when is the usual hot/humid weather most common. And is the constant haze there year round? Is the weather in Melaque much different.?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's a bit cooler (less humid) in Melaque based on my weekly drives to Manzanillo ... but have no idea if it's ocean influence or less cement in Melaque.

I've been here this time since mid-Oct building my house and it hasn't rained. Usually no rain from November thru at least April but sometimes a longer dry spell. A few years ago it rained in Jan/Feb


----------

